# لوحة التحكم لماكنة EC-300-HMC من شركة haas



## سالم الوحيشي (27 أغسطس 2006)

اخواني الاعزاء 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

في الصورة اعلاه صورة للوحة تحكم للماكنة وهي مقسمة الى الاتي :

الـ pendants وهو الجهاز المعلق الى جانب اللوحة ويحتوي على جهاز الـ MPG

من اليسار الى جانب الشاشة :

زر التشغيل on - off 

جهاز قياس الحمل على الراسمة ( spindle )

الايقاف الطارئ

جهاز MPG مبسط ( مولد النبضات اليدوي - manual pulse genrator ) - وهو الجهاز المستخدم في تحديد مسافة معينة بالنسبة لمحور معين للتمرير (jog )

زر بداية الحلقة و زر ايقاف التغذية ( بدء تنفيذ البرنامج او امر ادخال اليدوي للمعطيات - ايقاف الحركة لكافة المحاور بشكل مؤقت )


----------



## سالم الوحيشي (27 أغسطس 2006)

من اليسار اسفل الشاشة :

مجموعة ازرار الاعداد للاداة
- زر اعادة الاعداد
- مجموعة الازرار متعددة المهام
- مجموعة ازرار tool ofset

مجموعة ازرار التبريد والتمرير jogging
- مجموعة ازرار التبريد
- مجموعة ازرار المحاور
- زر قفل التمرير 

مجموعة ازرار تخص التغذية والراسمة
- تجاوز معدل التغذية
- سرعة الراسمة
- اتجاة الراسمة 
- الحركة العشوائية 


في الوسط اسفل الشاشة :

اعدادات الاوضاع
- تحميل برنامج CNC 
- التعديل 
- البرامج ذات الادخال اليدوي 
- صفر الالة
- محتويات الذاكرة

على اليمين اسفل الشاشة :

لوحة المفاتيح للادخال اليدوي


----------



## سالم الوحيشي (27 أغسطس 2006)

لوحة التحكم لشاشة Ultimax لمراكز التشغيل الشاقولية(VMC ) من شركة hurco

شاشتا LCD touch screen 
1- للاوامر و DRO's
2- لخطوط مسار القطع

المتحكمات في الراسمة والتغذية

زر بدء الحلقة + زر تجاوز التغذية 

مفتاح للقفل 

حلقات للتشغيل + نظام التبريد + اختيار الاداة

جهاز ملحق به الـ MPG

لوحة ارقام مدمجة + اتجاهات التمرير Jog

الايقاف الطارئ 

Trackball


----------



## mikik (23 نوفمبر 2006)

شكراً على هذه التفاصيل


----------

